
Amazon is shutting down its Fresh grocery delivery service in parts of 9+ states - eplanit
https://www.recode.net/2017/11/3/16601488/amazon-fresh-cancellation-shut-down-grocery-delivery-whole-foods
======
mkempe
I'd like to know why they're shrinking their list of locations.

I love using Fresh, in Seattle. Saves me several hours per week; reduces the
need for car trips and navigating nasty parking lots; avoids walking past
aisles of bad food; and removes the headache of shopping with my young
children who are tempted by every sugar-based object in sight or within reach.

On the minus side, I really dislike that they've introduced tipping (defaults
to $5). Somewhat rarely, the people who bag items are thoughtless (putting
fresh fruits next to ice bags; crushing yogurt with heavy items on top).

I've tried the pickup variation instead of delivery but often some items are
unavailable for pickup, and it it simply very convenient to find my groceries
in front of the house at 5 or 6am.

